# On Board Battery Charger



## ober51 (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys,

Just wondering if you had any recommendations on a 2 bank charger? I will only be using for a trolling motor at the moment, but will eventually have other things hooked up as well.

I found this online with free shipping: https://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP63525094.htm#reviews

It is a ProMariner ProSport 8 GEN 2 Heavy Duty Waterproof Battery Charger - is this what I need? Very new to this so just trying to figure if $99 is good, and if this one is a good buy. Any recommendations is appreciated!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2009)

That doesn't seem too bad.

I picked up a Guest 10 amp / 2 bank last year for about $80 on sale through Cabela's. Best investment that I have made for my boat.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 14, 2009)

The Guest chargers are good products. I also have the 10amp/2 bank Guest (model 2611) and got it on sale fro around the same price last year. They've gone up a touch (as in not on sale right now), are currently listed for $119.99


Scroll down the page when it loads to read the specs:
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat600056&hasJS=true


----------



## ober51 (Apr 14, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> The Guest chargers are good products. I also have the 10amp/2 bank Guest (model 2611) and got it on sale fro around the same price last year. They've gone up a touch (as in not on sale right now), are currently listed for $119.99
> 
> 
> Scroll down the page when it loads to read the specs:
> https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat600056&hasJS=true



Thanks guys. I have no problem waiting for a Guest or another charger going on sale. I only have one battery right now and I can easily charge it via the off board charger. Just a matter of figuring out what a good product is and learning the differences in quality between Guest and the other brands - if there are any.


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2009)

If you go to the website for either guest or Dual pro (my choice) you can find reconditioned units that carry the 1 year warranty for great prices.. my buddy saved $200 on a 3 bank 15amp 45 amp total from dual pro


Wayne


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 15, 2009)

How do the 2 banks work?? I was on cabelas and found solar panels there pretty neat


----------



## ober51 (Apr 15, 2009)

redbug said:


> If you go to the website for either guest or Dual pro (my choice) you can find reconditioned units that carry the 1 year warranty for great prices.. my buddy saved $200 on a 3 bank 15amp 45 amp total from dual pro
> 
> 
> Wayne



Are Dual Pro considered a better charger - I ask only because the two bank is still a decent amount of money. Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 15, 2009)

Killakishdogg said:


> How do the 2 banks work?? I was on cabelas and found solar panels there pretty neat



You wire one bank to each battery and plug the unit it like you plug in a lamp. Mine does a fantastic job. It maintains them at full charge and will completely recharge to 100% overnight after a full day's use.


----------



## redbug (Apr 16, 2009)

ober51 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > If you go to the website for either guest or Dual pro (my choice) you can find reconditioned units that carry the 1 year warranty for great prices.. my buddy saved $200 on a 3 bank 15amp 45 amp total from dual pro
> ...


It comes don to your personal choice.. both guest and dual pro are quality chargers. I use a dual pro after having several issues with a guest charger. that being said I am sure that guys have had the same issues with dual pro..


----------



## redbug (Apr 16, 2009)

Killakishdogg said:


> How do the 2 banks work?? I was on cabelas and found solar panels there pretty neat


The solar panels will maintain a charged battery but won't charge a battery in any amount of time that would be good for what we use them for.
like Quackrstackr said with the on bard charger they will fully charge a battery over night


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah but if you had the solar panels there would be no need to charge overnight =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 16, 2009)

Killakishdogg said:


> Yeah but if you had the solar panels there would be no need to charge overnight =D>



Those solar panels won't charge a battery in a day and your boat sure won't run off of them. Like redbug said, they will maintain a fully charged battery while it just sits there out of use and that's about it.


----------



## dobby1 (Apr 16, 2009)

i just got back from cabelas and bought the guest 10 amp 2611 charger on sale for 89.99. screamin deal, just thought i would let you know they are on sale this week. i gotta go, gonna go hook it up. yay :lol:


----------



## ober51 (Apr 16, 2009)

dobby1 said:


> i just got back from cabelas and bought the guest 10 amp 2611 charger on sale for 89.99. screamin deal, just thought i would let you know they are on sale this week. i gotta go, gonna go hook it up. yay :lol:



Unfortunately, there are no Cabela's stores near me. Just the internet - where it seems the sale is not present. Wanna buy one and ship it to me and I'll paypal you? lol.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 16, 2009)

I use solar panels on tractor batteries and my trolling battery through the winter. During trapping season we use the battery about an hour a day and solar keeps up with it. They are right though... Solar takes so long to charge that it is really only good for maintaining a battery or charging over a loooonnnnnggg period of time. They are great, safe, and cheap maintainers though!


----------

